# How do you disinfect a dogs mouth



## MillieDog

Just wondering if there is any way of really, really cleaning out a dogs mouth after they have eaten something beyond disgusting 

I wont say what Millie ate yesterday on her walk and then Lolly went to investigate and she ate some too


----------



## lady amanda

OH MY, if you can't say it....I would be afraid of what it could be....I would brush their teeth and i don't know....rinse with water???? I have no idea


----------



## kendal

I use the tropiclean teeth gell aa it says it has antibactirial propertys or something. but it also makes he breath minty. delta is still at times good at grabbing a cat sna k out the litterbox. so it takes that smell away.


----------



## Jeanie

Ok I'm not a cat but curiosity is killing me. 
What did they eat? Please please tell 😷


Jeanie x


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Unfortunately dogs eat foul things - it is part of what they are.

I just make sure I avoid kisses for a fair while and in the case of a bearded dog like Molly give her face a wipe if it has been something particularly foul. Good job I love her really.


----------



## MillieDog

Luckily I do have handi doggie wipes in the car, so gave them both a thorough wipe over their chops.

How can I word this delicately.... a human was caught rather short :tapedshut: I could be mistaken, but that's what it seemed. 

Most definitely no kisses. I'm vaguely hoping their is something inside a dogs mouth that self disinfects


----------



## Jeanie

Eeewwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhh yuk, 
No kisses for a week,
X 


Jeanie x


----------



## doreen

buddy found a dead crow in the field the other day, he wouldnt come anywere near me,he was rolling on it and shaking it l had to pull it out of his mouth,it was like it was his possesion and wasnt giving it up,it had been dead for awhile and was so smelly and green l washed his mouth out and didnt let him near me for the rest of the day.


----------



## Sezra

doreen said:


> buddy found a dead crow in the field the other day, he wouldnt come anywere near me,he was rolling on it and shaking it l had to pull it out of his mouth,it was like it was his possesion and wasnt giving it up,it had been dead for awhile and was so smelly and green l washed his mouth out and didnt let him near me for the rest of the day.


I must be tired as when I first read this I thought you had typed 'Buddy found a dead cow'! It was only when I got the bit when you wrote that you pulled it out of his mouth that I realised!


----------



## Jedicrazy

MillieDog said:


> How can I word this delicately.... a human was caught rather short :tapedshut: I could be mistaken, but that's what it seemed.


 Noooooo! That's disgusting....where was this?


----------



## kendal

Sezra said:


> I must be tired as when I first read this I thought you had typed 'Buddy found a dead cow'! It was only when I got the bit when you wrote that you pulled it out of his mouth that I realised!


snap thats what i read too. lol 


i was once out with friends and his golden retriever came bounding out of the trees covered in human poo(lol it funny how easily you can recognize what your dog has rolled in just be smell, even narrowing it down to species) that was truly disgusting, trying to get him close enough to us to catch him without touching him so we could get him in the loch to wash it off.


----------



## DONNA

Jedicrazy said:


> Noooooo! That's disgusting....where was this?


Why Clare ,its was'nt you was it ?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MillieDog

In the woods in Verulam Park. I'm just beginning to forgive her - still no kisses, no way no how. I wonder if I can use soap? I've done that on one of my boys once when he swore  I guess its a bit late now really.

Millie did eat a dead wood pigeon once, it made her puke. Now she leave them alone if they're whole. A spare wing she'll go for.


----------



## lady amanda

okay wait,...so you think a human took a poop.....lol sorry I don't have a flowery way of wording that one!!!
maybe it was a great dane! okay, let's just hope..


----------



## Donnag

They can be disgusting little creatures sometimes but we do love them  Wynny has twice now found poo in the cat tray and I haven't let her near me for ages. Recently on a walk she found the remains of a dead bird, almost skeletal, and I couldn't get it off her for love nor money. Three days running she found it in the long grass, the little monkey knew exactly where she'd left it. Thankfully another dog must have come along and moved it to a completely different spot as we haven't seen it since. Her new thing now is going in a smelly ditch, I just can't stop her, it worries me in case of diseases she came back yesterday smelling disgustingly of ditch water


----------



## Turi

How can creatures as sweet as Millie, Lolly and Wynny eat such horrific things?! 

I’ve just updated my blog but to update you: came downstairs to find that Saffi had had a very funny tummy during the night. We’d given her a raw chicken wing the evening before and, without going into too much detail, her poo smelt horrific. I was wretching as I cleared it . 

I don’t know when she did it and what she did afterwards but the poo was everywhere – on her forehead, on her ears. I washed her in the kitchen sink and my mood was lightened by how cute she was playing with the bubbles and her floating kong until I set her on the floor and she went straight into the cats’ litter tray!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy

MillieDog said:


> In the woods in Verulam Park. .


But there is a toilet at Verulamium....that makes it even worse  I've heard of being caught short but that's ridiculous!


----------



## MillieDog

Mo, If it was a Great Dane, lol, its a Great Dane on human food and uses paper afterwards ! 

I know Clare, all of 500m away.

Donna, I call it playing Keystone Cops. When Millie finds a dead rabbit, thats it she's off and keeps it at arms length. No chance of catching her. When I finally do catch her, I actually have to pick up the dead rabbit  which is not easy and bin it. If I don't she's back to exactly the same spot days later to find it. 

Oh Turi, poor you, a pooey poo. I wonder, I remember when I first put Millie on Natural Instinct, they warned me that she would have one very messy & smelly poo - and she did ! Maybe the chicken wing has the same effect.


----------



## JoJo

Oh yukky ... human poo .. no way .. 

I think the worst thing so far for me is when Honey put her pretty cream face in a green cow pat  and wow our house smelt of a cow field the whole day .. a bath was the only answer   no Honey kisses yuk ..


----------



## MillieDog

I've bought some probiotic yogurt. I have this weird theory that once she's eaten some, her mouth will be nice a clean again  Completely wrong but I somehow need to think she has a clean lovely mouth. Mind you it was days ago now, so she would definitely have a clean mouth by now, just mentally getting my head round it all.


----------



## JoJo

I totally understand where you are coming from Julie .. I would struggle with my girls eating human poo .. however I pick up dogs poo all day long and never have a problem with that ... but we love our dogs and everything that comes with doggy ownership .. we don't love humans who poo where we like to walk our doggies ...


----------



## mariag

Turi said:


> How can creatures as sweet as Millie, Lolly and Wynny eat such horrific things?!


Sorry Turi but Oakley sniffs out Cat poo in our garden.........I have to be on my guard when he goes out there without a lead!!!!!

I have used an old flannel to wash out his mouth & usually give him a big carrot too.


----------



## Deefer

My parents have a tortoise! Never really noticed any poo around the garden until we got Deef... why do they come towards you making loud chewing nosies and wagging their tails!


Eughhhhhh


----------

